# I'm so proud of Fraggle!



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I just had to share my pride in my now 11 month old GSD pup. 

On saturday, the bf and I took Frag an hour north to Kalamazoo for a "Woofstock" festival in a park there. Tons of vendors, events, and dogs. I had been meaning to work on Frag's reactivity before we went, but had NO time with additional hours at work, so I just hoped we'd manage. 

We got there, and I clipped Frag's leash to the front of his harness for better no pull control of him because I figured he'd be straining and getting all sorts of excited with all the other dogs around. 

But you know what? He didn't pull on the leash ONCE, the ENTIRE time we were there (which was 2.5 hours) and he didn't bark or whine or get excited at all either! :O We were shoulder to shoulder with dogs most of the time, brushing by faces and butts of all sexes, breeds, and sizes, and Frag acted like he'd done it a thousand times. I couldn't contain my excitement about it. 

The festival was very fun in general too. Many tents had doggie Oasis' set up which were kiddie pools for the pups to play in, there was a dock dogs demonstration, and we got to run a mini-agility course which Frag did GREAT at as well. We got probably $100 worth of free samples and goodies, and bought Frag 5 bully sticks and a slip lead. I bought myself an "I <3 My GSD" magnet for my car, and Kitten got a life jacket. Frag also got micro chipped, which didn't go so well. I don't know if he was just startled or what, but when they went to inject it into him, he started growling and snapping like I'd never seen before, and it scared ME. The second time they did it (it didn't go in the first time) he didn't even flinch or turn around. I think his meds may be messing with him, but he's finishing them up now so hopefully he'll go back to his old self. 

Anyway, all around, we had a GREAT time, and I was very happy that it could be an enjoyable experience for him and us alike, and of course he got many compliments on being so good and handsome.







He got a bully stick right after while we ran into the mall, and got a few handfuls of zuke's throughout the day for being so great. 

I just had to share! We're making so much progress with his reactivity. He even walked into the park last week without barking!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That's great! Good boy Frag


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great news! Good job Frag! I love these kind of events)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good boy!!! You're doing a great job with him!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Frag loves the good vibes, and hopefully they'll help him keep his reactivity under control. Two new outings with tons of dogs and no barking sounds like a GREAT step in the right direction.


----------



## Cherry314 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Rocks*

Good Fraggle! You rock! No pun intended he he he.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

lol. Fraggle rock...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hey! I was there with Karlo very early in the day. 
Good boy Frag, :thumbup:
there were quite a few reactive dogs, one in an enclosed mesh stroller barking its fool head off, WTH!

Karlo was great as well, he wouldn't eat his doggy ice cream however. What a mess that was.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like fun!

Good job to the both of you!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Hey! I was there with Karlo very early in the day.
> Good boy Frag, :thumbup:
> there were quite a few reactive dogs, one in an enclosed mesh stroller barking its fool head off, WTH!
> 
> Karlo was great as well, he wouldn't eat his doggy ice cream however. What a mess that was.


Awh, I had to work until 1 so we didn't get up there until 2 or 3. I was keeping my eye out for you, Sigurd, and a few people I know from another forum, but no luck. Frag loved his doggie ice cream though, he demolished it. We didn't see many reactive dogs at all while we were there though- I was very surprised! 

Oh, but Frag did make mortal enemies with the water mister. 



elisabeth_00117 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> Good job to the both of you!


It was, thank you very much!


----------

